# Any reports of Audio/Video slightly out of sync?



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

My Tivo Desktop software works great...yet the big flaw is that the Audio/Video is often out of sync once converted to iphone or ipad format.

Does the "stream" have this issue as well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I didn't notice any sync issues in my tests, and I'm pretty sensative to sync. 

Dan


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

Sync seems to be fine. My only complaint is the audio is a little quiet and could use a bit of a volume boost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a volume adjustment in the lower right corner during playback. Does that adjust the iPad volume or the playback volume? 

Dan


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> There is a volume adjustment in the lower right corner during playback. Does that adjust the iPad volume or the playback volume?
> 
> Dan


The playback volume and iPad volume are linked, and yes, I've used the volume adjustment. I have a feeling the soft sound is just a result of converting Dolby Digital / surround audio into stereo. I've seen that happen before on videos I've converted myself on my computer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes if you don't use good compression for 5.1>2.0 conversion the audio can sound soft.

Perhaps a set of powered speakers with amplifier would help? I think there are little docks you can buy that have this type of thing.

Dan


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ronaldheft said:


> Sync seems to be fine. My only complaint is the audio is a little quiet and could use a bit of a volume boost.


I have the audio on my iPad (3rd gen) set to max. I wish it was a bit louder. I'm guessing there might be a way for the Stream to increase the audio gain similar to the setting in TiVo Desktop. Of course there is probably some risk in adjusting the gain so it would be great if this was an adjustable setting if a user wants the Stream transcodes to be a bit louder.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As of right now there aren't any settings for the Stream. But I wouldn't rule it out for a future release. I'm sure there is some way to increase the compression/gain when doing the recoding.

Dan


----------

